# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  با چه رتبه ای پشت کنکور موندی؟ - هدفت چیه؟

## Mrnima

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
خواستم ببینم دوستانی که میخوان 98 کنکور بدن و پشت کنکوری هستن رتبه شون چند بوده که موندن و هدفشون چیه...؟ 
من خودم رغبتی به درس ندارم از طرفی دولتی که مردود شدم و آزاد هم میکروبیولوژی تهران قبول شدم که دوس ندارم... 
نمیدونم چه باید بکنم...

----------


## GOD LIKE

2300 منطقه 2
پزشکی
در مورد نداشتن رغبت هم طبیعیه یکم دپرس باشی؛ زودگذره. نگران این مورد نباش

----------


## fatemeh 1377

مثل من ........ من اصلا نمیتونم یک سال دیگه بمونم قطعا یقینا افسردگی میگیرم میخوام کلا قید دانشگاه رفتنو بزنم دیگه جون ندارم با وضعی ک امسال پیش اومد اینقد داغون بود ..... حالم خیلی بده خواستم یه تایپک جدید بزنم ک شما زدی ک از دوستان راهنمایی بخوام نه سراسری شد نه ازاد الانم واقعا نمیتونم یک سال دیگه بمونم اصلا نمیتونم ...باید چیکار کرد اخه؟......دیگه هیچ هدفی برا موندن پشت کنکورو ندارم ...... پس چیکارکنم؟ حالم روحیمم داغونه.......

----------


## METTIX

با 1500 منطقه3 پشت کنکورم موندم(البته از ترم بهمن یه ترم میرم مازاد پزشکی میخونم)
هدفمم پزشکی روزانه هست که از شر هزینه مازاد راخت شم 
رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 میخوام

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> 2300 منطقه 2
> پزشکی
> در مورد نداشتن رغبت هم طبیعیه یکم دپرس باشی؛ زودگذره. نگران این مورد نباش


اگر تمام شهرهای پزشکی رو میزدی (نیمه اول و دومشون) ، یکیش رو قبول میشدی ، گاهی کارنامه ای میبینمه با رتبه 2600 منطقه 2 پزشکی روزانه قبول شده ...
دیگه گذشت ...

----------


## GOD LIKE

> اگر تمام شهرهای پزشکی رو میزدی (نیمه اول و دومشون) ، یکیش رو قبول میشدی ، گاهی کارنامه ای میبینمه با رتبه 2600 منطقه 2 پزشکی روزانه قبول شده ...
> دیگه گذشت ...


نه. همه جا رو نزدم چون دانشگاه هم برام خیلی مهمه نه فقط رشته. اونی که شما میفرمایید حتما یه چیز تو مایه های زاهدان هست

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مثل من ........ من اصلا نمیتونم یک سال دیگه بمونم قطعا یقینا افسردگی میگیرم میخوام کلا قید دانشگاه رفتنو بزنم دیگه جون ندارم با وضعی ک امسال پیش اومد اینقد داغون بود ..... حالم خیلی بده خواستم یه تایپک جدید بزنم ک شما زدی ک از دوستان راهنمایی بخوام نه سراسری شد نه ازاد الانم واقعا نمیتونم یک سال دیگه بمونم اصلا نمیتونم ...باید چیکار کرد اخه؟......دیگه هیچ هدفی برا موندن پشت کنکورو ندارم ...... پس چیکارکنم؟ حالم روحیمم داغونه.......


آخی  ، خب حالا آسمون که به زمین نیومده ، بدون کنکور هم میشه زندگی کرد ، هر سال همین وضع هست خیلیا حالت تورو میگیرن
سه تا راه داری
1- بمونی سال دیگه یا دوسال دیگه کنکور بدی
2- بری دانشگاه پیام نور و داخل یکی از رشته های با سوابق تحصیلی ثبت نام کنی برای نیمه دوم
3- مورد دوم رو برای دانشگاه آزاد انجام بدی البته فکرکنم هنوزم نیمه اولش باز هست
اگر گزینه 2 و3 رو انتخاب کردی که مشخصه
برای گزینه 1 هم ، یک ماه کلا بیخیال درس بشو ، مسافرتی برو اگر تونستی ، نتوسنتی هم برو پارک ، خلاصه به مغزت یک ماه حتی دوماه استراحت بده ، سمت کتاب رفتی جیغ بزن خخخ ، بعداز 2 ماه یا 1 ماه ، فکر و  ذهنت آروم شده و از این افسردگی در اومدی ، اونوقت شروع کن کم کم کتابات رو بخوان
همینجا طرف هست داره پنج ساله کنکور میده  و هنوز قبول نشده حالا تو یه سال شده

----------


## hossein-ml

8600  منطقه 1 هدفم هم پزشکیه تهران یا شهید بهشتیه  البته به بیو تک هم خیلی علاقه دارم

----------


## qanbari

> نه. همه جا رو نزدم چون دانشگاه هم برام خیلی مهمه نه فقط رشته. اونی که شما میفرمایید حتما یه چیز تو مایه های زاهدان هست


دانشگاه های ایران انقدر مزحرف هستند که وقتی رنکینگ جهانیشون رو چک کنین خنده تون میگیره. ممکنه شیراز 1000 تا بهتر از زاهدان باشه اما خودش هم رتبه ش جالب نیست. بعدشم وقتی رفتین دانشگاه میفهمین این چیزا اصلا مهم نیست. 

به این هم فک نکنین که فلان دانشگاه رفتم تخصص قبول  میشم. به این چیزا هم ربط نداره

----------


## qanbari

میدونم خیلیاتون خسته این از کنکور 97 
اما شاگردایی دارم که یه هفته بعد کنکور شروع کردن . الان هم دارن درسا رو کلن تموم میکنن. محض اطلاع اونایی که استارت رو گزاشتن واسه اول مهر

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

رنکینگ دانشگاه های ایران توی جهان مال سال 2018 ینی امسال
رتبه جهانی سال ۲۰۱۸
 دانشگاه

 ۴۶۲
 دانشگاه تهران

 ۴۹۷
 دانشگاه آزاد واحد کرج

 ۵۱۹
 دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

 ۵۹۰
 دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

 ۶۶۱
 دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر

 ۷۵۶
 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران

 ۷۹۵
 دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

 ۸۰۶
 دانشگاه تربیت مدرس

 ۸۶۸
 دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد

 ۸۸۰
 دانشگاه تبریز

 ۱۰۹۷
 دانشگاه اصفهان

 ۱۱۴۹
 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی

 ۱۲۲۴
 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز

 +۱۲۲۴
 دانشگاه صنعتی نوشیروانی بابل



تازه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران که همتون آرزوش رو دارید رتبه 756 جهان هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با 1500 منطقه3 پشت کنکورم موندم(البته از ترم بهمن یه ترم میرم مازاد پزشکی میخونم)
> هدفمم پزشکی روزانه هست که از شر هزینه مازاد راخت شم 
> رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 میخوام


من شرایطم مشابه شماس ...مازاد سنندج
هزینه انصرافشم زیاده اما بهتر ۷سال خوندنه

----------


## Mrnima

دوستان بنظرتون برم یه ترم شیمی بخونم بعد ترم دوم مرخصی بگیرم برا کنکور بخونم که اگه کنکوره نشد ادامه شیمی رو برم؟

----------


## fati_yz

منم خیلی دوس داشتم بمونم ولی هرجور فک کردم دیدم نمیتونم
مطمئنم اگ بمونم بدتره امسال میشم

----------


## Neo.Healer

من ۳۴۴۵ منطقه۲
پزشکی مازاد نیمسال دوم
هدفم پزشکی سراسری تهران

----------


## Ohmhh

کسی که روزانه قبول شده ولی میخواد بمونه باید حتما انصراف بده؟ مرخصی نمیشه گرفت یه جوری که اگه ۹۸ قبول نشدم حداقل همین رشته الانم رو داشته باشم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (68):  من با رتبه 2 کشوری
هدفم رتبه 1 کشوری هست  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## fati_yz

> کسی که روزانه قبول شده ولی میخواد بمونه باید حتما انصراف بده؟ مرخصی نمیشه گرفت یه جوری که اگه ۹۸ قبول نشدم حداقل همین رشته الانم رو داشته باشم


کلن ربطی نداره الان اگه شما قبول شدی روزانه رو چ بری چ نری نمیتونی سال دیگه روزانه بری
پردیسو آزاد میتونی بری

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> کسی که روزانه قبول شده ولی میخواد بمونه باید حتما انصراف بده؟ مرخصی نمیشه گرفت یه جوری که اگه ۹۸ قبول نشدم حداقل همین رشته الانم رو داشته باشم


 :Yahoo (79): کسی که روزانه قبول شده ، در صورت انصراف کمتراز دو ترم (یعنی معدل ترم دوم رو هم باید بزنن و ترم سوم انصراف بده) سال دیگه از سراسری روزانه محروم میشه ، یعنی اگر شما الان انصراف بدی سال دیگه نمیتوانی بری دولتی روزانه و محرومی (اما شبانه و بقیه موارد میتوانی)
حتی اگر برای ثبت نام هم نری ، بازم محروم میشی!

----------


## Mrnima

بچه ها بکنم این کارو یا ن؟
شیمی ازاد یه ترم بخونم بعد ترم 2 مرخصی بگیرم اگه کنکور قبول شدم اونو برم نشدم ادامه شیمی رو برم؟

----------


## Ohmhh

> کلن ربطی نداره الان اگه شما قبول شدی روزانه رو چ بری چ نری نمیتونی سال دیگه روزانه بری
> پردیسو آزاد میتونی بری




میخوام درخواست بدم محرومیتم لغو بشه اگرم نشد فقط پردیس انتخاب میکنم

----------


## amureza

> با 1500 منطقه3 پشت کنکورم موندم(البته از ترم بهمن یه ترم میرم مازاد پزشکی میخونم)
> هدفمم پزشکی روزانه هست که از شر هزینه مازاد راخت شم 
> رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 میخوام


حواستون باشه اشتباه نکنید اولش ازتون امضا میگیرن که در صورت انصراف باید کل هزینه رو بدید

----------


## Mrnima

یه نگاهی به من درمانده هم بکنید :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Zarax

3348 منطقه ١ هدفم پزشكي

----------


## Mrnima

بچه ها من تنها باشم دق، دغ میکنم... چون خیلی با رفیقام وقت میگذروندم
الان موندم چطوری پشت کنکور بودنو تحمل کنم

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها نظام جدیدا کارشون خیلی اسونتره از نظام قدیما؟ کتاباشون خ اسون شدا

----------


## Mrnima

> بچه ها نظام جدیدا کارشون خیلی اسونتره از نظام قدیما؟ کتاباشون خ اسون شدا


اگه بخوان ترازی بکنن مجبورن اون مباحث هم برا مارو حذف کنن
اما اگه ظرفیتی باشه که میگن اینطوری هست اونطوری کار ما خیلی سخت تره

----------


## Dayi

> اگه بخوان ترازی بکنن مجبورن اون مباحث هم برا مارو حذف کنن
> اما اگه ظرفیتی باشه که میگن اینطوری هست اونطوری کار ما خیلی سخت تره


ظرفیت بندی مطمئنا نمیشه. اگ نشه بازم خ سخته کار ما اونا کلی حذفیات دارن

----------


## Mrnima

> ظرفیت بندی مطمئنا نمیشه. اگ نشه بازم خ سخته کار ما اونا کلی حذفیات دارن


بچه ها تو پیک سنجش یه متنی رو کپی کردن که طبق اون سال بعد ظرفیت خواهند داد و قطعا ظرفیت ما کمتر خواهد بود حالا 40 درصد باشه یا 30 خدا میدونه

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> خواستم ببینم دوستانی که میخوان 98 کنکور بدن و پشت کنکوری هستن رتبه شون چند بوده که موندن و هدفشون چیه...؟ 
> من خودم رغبتی به درس ندارم از طرفی دولتی که مردود شدم و آزاد هم میکروبیولوژی تهران قبول شدم که دوس ندارم... 
> نمیدونم چه باید بکنم...


 فعلا مشکلم اینه که نمی دونم هدفم چیه...کنکور تجربی بدم به امید رشته ای که بهش علاقه ندارم....یا کنکور ریاضی به امید مهندسی هوا فضا.شدیدا ذهنم درگیر...

----------


## Mrnima

> فعلا مشکلم اینه که نمی دونم هدفم چیه...کنکور تجربی بدم به امید رشته ای که بهش علاقه ندارم....یا کنکور ریاضی به امید مهندسی هوا فضا.شدیدا ذهنم درگیر...


دغدغه منم هست...

----------


## Mrnima

> منم خیلی دوس داشتم بمونم ولی هرجور فک کردم دیدم نمیتونم
> مطمئنم اگ بمونم بدتره امسال میشم


دوس دارید بمونید؟ سال اولیه میخواید بمونید؟

----------


## ifmvi

رتبم یه جوری شده که مجبورم بمونم،ولی هیچوقت هدف خیلی خاصی نداشتم که بخوام برای رسیدن بهش شوق و ذوق داشته باشم.از یه سری رشته ها بدم میاد ولی از رشته ی خاصی خوشم نمیاد!پووووف...

----------


## Dayi

> بچه ها تو پیک سنجش یه متنی رو کپی کردن که طبق اون سال بعد ظرفیت خواهند داد و قطعا ظرفیت ما کمتر خواهد بود حالا 40 درصد باشه یا 30 خدا میدونه


اونو قبل انتخاب رشته اون شکلی کردن ک بچه ها انتخاب رشته کنن از ترسشون و نمونن ی سال دیگ. دهه هشتاد هم نظام درسی عوض شد ولی سهمیه بندی نکردن

----------


## faezeh_r

> کلن ربطی نداره الان اگه شما قبول شدی روزانه رو چ بری چ نری نمیتونی سال دیگه روزانه بری
> پردیسو آزاد میتونی بری


حتی اگه رفع محرومیت کنه؟

----------


## mlt

درصدهاتو میگی؟


> با 1500 منطقه3 پشت کنکورم موندم(البته از ترم بهمن یه ترم میرم مازاد پزشکی میخونم)
> هدفمم پزشکی روزانه هست که از شر هزینه مازاد راخت شم 
> رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 میخوام

----------


## Mrnima

> حتی اگه رفع محرومیت کنه؟


شما قبول شدید و نمیخواید برید؟

----------


## Mrnima

بچه ها از این گروه ها که شبا میان میگن چیکار کردن بزنیم؟
فایده ای داره؟

----------


## dream it

> رنکینگ دانشگاه های ایران توی جهان مال سال 2018 ینی امسال
> رتبه جهانی سال ۲۰۱۸
>  دانشگاه
> 
>  ۴۶۲
>  دانشگاه تهران
> 
>  ۴۹۷
>  دانشگاه آزاد واحد کرج
> ...


قبولی توی دانشگاه تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های رنک بالاترش بالاتر هست و البته بنظر ملاک های رنک دانشگاه ها و اینکه چرا رتبه دانشگاه های ایران پایینه رو نمیدونی که به رتبه دانشگاه تهران میخندی. دلیلش بار علمی ضعیف نیست

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> قبولی توی دانشگاه تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های رنک بالاترش بالاتر هست و البته بنظر ملاک های رنک دانشگاه ها و اینکه چرا رتبه دانشگاه های ایران پایینه رو نمیدونی


چیزهای مختلفی هست
مثل کیفیت آموزش توی دروس عملی و دروس تئوری
مثل خدماتی که دانشگاه به دانشجو ها برای تفریحات و  تحصیل میده
مثل تعداد مقاله ها و افتخاراتی که دانشگاه اراده داده
مثل کیفیت ظاهری دانشگاه مثل کیفیت سالن های کنفرانس ، کیفیت صندلی ها ، کیفیت مراسماتی که توش برگزار میشه یا مسابقاتی که برگزار میشه یا سخنرانی هایی که برگزار میشه
مثل ارائه ی خدمات خوابگاهی (که تو ایران افتضاح هست)
و مثل خیلی چیزای جزئی و کلی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.a.r

> من با رتبه 2 کشوری
> هدفم رتبه 1 کشوری هست


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> 


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68): هیس ، سه نکن باورشون شده

----------


## M.a.r

> هیس ، سه نکن باورشون شده


مصاحبتم هس دیگه :Yahoo (4):  برن بخونن

پ.ن اخه عزیز استارتر معلومه هدف همه چیه دیگه
پزشکی:/

----------


## GOD LIKE

> قبولی توی دانشگاه تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های رنک بالاترش بالاتر هست و البته بنظر ملاک های رنک دانشگاه ها و اینکه چرا رتبه دانشگاه های ایران پایینه رو نمیدونی


در مورد قبولی کاملا درسته. ملاک هارو که با یه سرچ ساده هم میشه فهمید. در ادامه حرفتون باید بگم ما که توی کنکورمون امکان انتخاب رشته از دانشگاه های خارجو نداریم(!) و بهتره فقط مقایسه بین دانشگاه های داخلی خودمون داشته باشیم. البته متاسفانه بعضیا اهمیت دانشگاه هارو نمیدونن و فقط فکر میکنن مهم قبولی رشته دلخواهشون هست حالا هر جا که باشه!

----------


## dream it

> در مورد قبولی کاملا درسته. ملاک هارو که با یه سرچ ساده هم میشه فهمید. در ادامه حرفتون باید بگم ما که توی کنکورمون امکان انتخاب رشته از دانشگاه های خارجو نداریم(!) و بهتره فقط مقایسه بین دانشگاه های داخلی خودمون داشته باشیم. البته متاسفانه بعضیا اهمیت دانشگاه هارو نمیدونن و فقط فکر میکنن مهم قبولی رشته دلخواهشون هست حالا هر جا که باشه!


بله قبول دارم

----------


## fati_yz

> دوس دارید بمونید؟ سال اولیه میخواید بمونید؟


بله امسال سال اولم بود

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مصاحبتم هس دیگه برن بخونن
> 
> پ.ن اخه عزیز استارتر معلومه هدف همه چیه دیگه
> پزشکی:/


 :Yahoo (4): بله که هست
پ ن همه هدفشون این هست واس پول ، آخرشم این رشته اشباع میشه و دوباره همه میان سمت مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها ، ملت بی جنبه همین هست که همیشه انقدر هجوم میبرن به سمت خوب ها که ظرفیت تکمیل بشه

----------


## niloofar ABI

> اگر تمام شهرهای پزشکی رو میزدی (نیمه اول و دومشون) ، یکیش رو قبول میشدی ، گاهی کارنامه ای میبینمه با رتبه 2600 منطقه 2 پزشکی روزانه قبول شده ...
> دیگه گذشت ...


شما دقیقا رشتت چیه معماری یا پزشکی؟

----------


## niloofar ABI

> بله که هست
> پ ن همه هدفشون این هست واس پول ، آخرشم این رشته اشباع میشه و دوباره همه میان سمت مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها ، ملت بی جنبه همین هست که همیشه انقدر هجوم میبرن به سمت خوب ها که ظرفیت تکمیل بشه


نه بابا پزشکی اشباع نمیشه هجوم به سمت دکتر شدن زیاده مهندسی به خاطر دانشگاهای زیاد و تعداد زیاد دانشجو بود که اشباع شد

----------


## GOD LIKE

> بله که هست
> پ ن همه هدفشون این هست واس پول ، آخرشم این رشته اشباع میشه و دوباره همه میان سمت مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها ، ملت بی جنبه همین هست که همیشه انقدر هجوم میبرن به سمت خوب ها که ظرفیت تکمیل بشه


حتی اگه در آینده پزشکی اشباع بشه بازم مهندسی وضعش در آینده بسیار بدتره با این قبولی های کیلویی کنکور ریاضی

----------


## niloofar ABI

> بچه ها بکنم این کارو یا ن؟
> شیمی ازاد یه ترم بخونم بعد ترم 2 مرخصی بگیرم اگه کنکور قبول شدم اونو برم نشدم ادامه شیمی رو برم؟


شیمی به درد نمیخوره دیوونه ای میخوای بخونی همون بشین از همین اول بخون دیگه

----------


## Ebrahim999

> نه بابا پزشکی اشباع نمیشه هجوم به سمت دکتر شدن زیاده مهندسی به خاطر دانشگاهای زیاد و تعداد زیاد دانشجو بود که اشباع شد


موش بخورتت :Yahoo (56):

----------


## fati_yz

> حتی اگه رفع محرومیت کنه؟


عزیزم برو اینجا رو بخون گفته رفع محرومیت برای کسایی نیس ک انتخاب رشته کردن روزانه اونا در هرصورت محرومن
محرومیت از کنکور سراسری 97 – شرایط رفع محرومیت

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما دقیقا رشتت چیه معماری یا پزشکی؟


 :Yahoo (100): من معماری خوندم ، پزشکی هم تو پرانتز نوشتم بزودی

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه بابا پزشکی اشباع نمیشه هجوم به سمت دکتر شدن زیاده مهندسی به خاطر دانشگاهای زیاد و تعداد زیاد دانشجو بود که اشباع شد


پزشکی عمومی ، همین الان هم در معرض اشباع هست  :Yahoo (1):  الان فقط کسانی که بتوانن دوره ی پزشک خانواده و آزمونش رو بگذرونن جایی دارن ، وگرنه به عمومی ها حق مطب هم نمیدن ، تازه بیمارستان ها هم محدودیت دارن ، پس مجبورن ازمون تخصص بدن ک ازمون تخصص هم حداکثر پذیرشش 200 نفر هست که 50 نفرش رشته های خوب هستن!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> موش بخورتت


 :Yahoo (39):  موش بخوادم نمیتونه من بخوووورههه بلههه

----------


## niloofar ABI

> من معماری خوندم ، پزشکی هم تو پرانتز نوشتم بزودی


تو معماری خوندی بعد اومدی باز پزشکی بخونی؟ ارشد بخون برو از این خراب شده والا

----------


## faezeh_r

> عزیزم برو اینجا رو بخون گفته رفع محرومیت برای کسایی نیس ک انتخاب رشته کردن روزانه اونا در هرصورت محرومن
> محرومیت از کنکور سراسری 97 – شرایط رفع محرومیت


مرسی که لینکو گذاشتی عزیزم :Yahoo (90): 
منظورش کسایی بودن که دو بار از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف دادن من اولین بارمه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> حتی اگه در آینده پزشکی اشباع بشه بازم مهندسی وضعش در آینده بسیار بدتره با این قبولی های کیلویی کنکور ریاضی


اشباع اشباع هست دیگه بالاخره مهندسی و پزشکی نداره ، حالا مهندسی زودتر میشه بخاطر این ، ولی این نیست که پزشکی هم نشه  ، شما توی شهرهای بزرگتر و شهرستان های بزرگ نگاه کنید ، هر خیابون 50 تا پزشک داره از تخصص تا فوق تخصص ، همشون مریض ندارن ، خیلیاشون درروز 10 نفر مریض دارن  :Yahoo (1):   البته به جز کسانی ک مشهور هستن که روزانه 100 نفر دارن که البته تجربه یک شبه نمیاد
اشباع شدن توی رشته ی پزشکی ظلم هست نسبت به مهندسی ، زحماتی که دانشجوهای پزشکی و داروسازی توی تحصیل و بعداز تحصیل میکشن ، درسته بیل بر نمیدارن ولی فشاری که روشون میاد از کارگری سخت تر هست ، یک کارشناس عمران و معماری و کامپیوتر خیلی کمتر سختی کشیده تا یک پزشکی که 7 سال فقط توی دوره عمومی عمرش و وقتش رو گذاشته ... به هرحال خدا به خیر کنه با این وضع بیکاری و وضع فقر مردم

----------


## niloofar ABI

> پزشکی عمومی ، همین الان هم در معرض اشباع هست  الان فقط کسانی که بتوانن دوره ی پزشک خانواده و آزمونش رو بگذرونن جایی دارن ، وگرنه به عمومی ها حق مطب هم نمیدن ، تازه بیمارستان ها هم محدودیت دارن ، پس مجبورن ازمون تخصص بدن ک ازمون تخصص هم حداکثر پذیرشش 200 نفر هست که 50 نفرش رشته های خوب هستن!


نه بابا الان تو جاهای محرووم اصلا دکتر نیست که اشباع مال شهرای بزرگه وگرنه شهرای کوچیک و استانای محروم پزشک ندارن که

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تو معماری خوندی بعد اومدی باز پزشکی بخونی؟ ارشد بخون برو از این خراب شده والا


من از 17 سالگی میخواستم چشم پزشکی بخوانم ... یه سری اتفاقات افتاد که نشد ، از اینا هم که بگدریم ، رفتن از این خراب شده ، عین دراومن از چاه یا چاله و افتادن توی یه چاه یا چاله ی دیگه هستن  ، اونجا نقل و نبات نمیدن واس یه شخص خارجی  حداقل باید 5 سال توی بدترین شرایط کارکنی و توهین و تحقیر بشنوی ... هعی روزگار خخخ

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه بابا الان تو جاهای محرووم اصلا دکتر نیست که اشباع مال شهرای بزرگه وگرنه شهرای کوچیک و استانای محروم پزشک ندارن که


اینو که هممون میدونیم ، مشکل همینه دیگه ، اخه کدوم دکتری میشناسی بره منطقه محروم؟ همه اولش میگن قبول بشیم ، پشت کوهم باشه میریم ولی وقتی دیدن نسبت به تلاش و وقتی ک گذاشتن ، بعداز تحصیل میخوان پولدار باشن ، نمیرن منطقه محروم ، بله تو اکثر شهرهای کوچک و روستاهای ایران یک پزشک عمومی هم وجود نداره ، ولی از هر 100 درصد ، 1 درصد فقط میرن ، حتی اگر طرف بیکار باشه نمیره توی روستا زندگی کنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> اشباع اشباع هست دیگه بالاخره مهندسی و پزشکی نداره ، حالا مهندسی زودتر میشه بخاطر این ، ولی این نیست که پزشکی هم نشه  ، شما توی شهرهای بزرگتر و شهرستان های بزرگ نگاه کنید ، هر خیابون 50 تا پزشک داره از تخصص تا فوق تخصص ، همشون مریض ندارن ، خیلیاشون درروز 10 نفر مریض دارن   البته به جز کسانی ک مشهور هستن که روزانه 100 نفر دارن که البته تجربه یک شبه نمیاد
> اشباع شدن توی رشته ی پزشکی ظلم هست نسبت به مهندسی ، زحماتی که دانشجوهای پزشکی و داروسازی توی تحصیل و بعداز تحصیل میکشن ، درسته بیل بر نمیدارن ولی فشاری که روشون میاد از کارگری سخت تر هست ، یک کارشناس عمران و معماری و کامپیوتر خیلی کمتر سختی کشیده تا یک پزشکی که 7 سال فقط توی دوره عمومی عمرش و وقتش رو گذاشته ... به هرحال خدا به خیر کنه با این وضع بیکاری و وضع فقر مردم


تو خودت مهندسی خوندی چرا این حرف میزنی اگه مهندس نباشه اصلا دکتر جماعت کجا میخواد کااار کنه میشه بگی؟ تو خیابون همون خیابونم مهندسه که میسازه کار یه مهندس با جوووون هزاران نفر سر کار داره ولی یه دکتر اگه یه دارو رو درست تجویز نکنه فوقش یه نفرمیمیره صد در صد مهندسی جایگاهشو از دست داده ولی درسایی که میخووونن هم قطعا به اندازه پزشکی سخته شما بذار مثل پزشکی مهندسی رو هم سخت بگیرن  ببین که اونم از پزشکی کم نیستش دوتاشووون سختن یه رشته رو نیارین پایین یکی بالا.

----------


## Mrnima

> شیمی به درد نمیخوره دیوونه ای میخوای بخونی همون بشین از همین اول بخون دیگه


شیمی علوم تحقیقات که اگه نشد سال بعد ترم بعدیش رو ادامه بدم

----------


## fati_yz

> مرسی که لینکو گذاشتی عزیزم
> منظورش کسایی بودن که دو بار از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف دادن من اولین بارمه


خاهش گلم

----------


## niloofar ABI

> اینو که هممون میدونیم ، مشکل همینه دیگه ، اخه کدوم دکتری میشناسی بره منطقه محروم؟ همه اولش میگن قبول بشیم ، پشت کوهم باشه میریم ولی وقتی دیدن نسبت به تلاش و وقتی ک گذاشتن ، بعداز تحصیل میخوان پولدار باشن ، نمیرن منطقه محروم ، بله تو اکثر شهرهای کوچک و روستاهای ایران یک پزشک عمومی هم وجود نداره ، ولی از هر 100 درصد ، 1 درصد فقط میرن ، حتی اگر طرف بیکار باشه نمیره توی روستا زندگی کنه


فعلا همه دوستای من یکی یکی دارن میرن و ما بدبختا موندیم تو این خراب شده اووووضاشونم خیلیم اوووکیه همش از لب ساحل لایو میذارن ای خداااااااااا :Yahoo (101):

----------


## INFERNAL

> نه. همه جا رو نزدم چون دانشگاه هم برام خیلی مهمه نه فقط رشته. اونی که شما میفرمایید حتما یه چیز تو مایه های زاهدان هست


شما سمنان زدی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> شیمی علوم تحقیقات که اگه نشد سال بعد ترم بعدیش رو ادامه بدم


من شیمی بودم تازه روزانه انصراف دادم بهت توضیه نمیکنم بری چوووون هیچ خبری توش نیست ولی اگه اووونقذ علاقه داری که تادکترا بخونی یا حوصله تدریس و کلاس خصوصی و کنکور بروو

----------


## mlt

اینا همش چرته...اینطور که معلومه دانشگاه روستای گرینویچ هم بهتره تهرانه.......ایران چون روابط علمی و ....با دانشگاه های معتبر نداره و مقاله کم داره اینطوره وگرنه دانشگاه جعفراباد مغان هم اگه با هاروارد روابط علمی و... داشته باشه جز100تا میشه


> قبولی توی دانشگاه تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های رنک بالاترش بالاتر هست و البته بنظر ملاک های رنک دانشگاه ها و اینکه چرا رتبه دانشگاه های ایران پایینه رو نمیدونی که به رتبه دانشگاه تهران میخندی. دلیلش بار علمی ضعیف نیست

----------


## Mrnima

> من شیمی بودم تازه روزانه انصراف دادم بهت توضیه نمیکنم بری چوووون هیچ خبری توش نیست ولی اگه اووونقذ علاقه داری که تادکترا بخونی یا حوصله تدریس و کلاس خصوصی و کنکور بروو


خدا خیرت نده :Yahoo (4): (شوخی)
دودلم کردی... چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تو خودت مهندسی خوندی چرا این حرف میزنی اگه مهندس نباشه اصلا دکتر جماعت کجا میخواد کااار کنه میشه بگی؟ تو خیابون همون خیابونم مهندسه که میسازه کار یه مهندس با جوووون هزاران نفر سر کار داره ولی یه دکتر اگه یه دارو رو درست تجویز نکنه فوقش یه نفرمیمیره صد در صد مهندسی جایگاهشو از دست داده ولی درسایی که میخووونن هم قطعا به اندازه پزشکی سخته شما بذار مثل پزشکی مهندسی رو هم سخت بگیرن  ببین که اونم از پزشکی کم نیستش دوتاشووون سختن یه رشته رو نیارین پایین یکی بالا.


عوارض کار مهندسی ، همون زمان رخ نمیده ، اما پزشکی ، چنددقیقه بعدش یا همون زمان رخ میده ، برای همین پزشکی حساس تراز مهندسی هست ، مثلا کوتاهی یک مهندس سازه و ساختمان ، شاید تا 30 سال بروز نده ، مثلا همین زلزله ی اخیر که همه مسکن مهر رو مقصر دونستن ، ایا اگر زلزله نمیومد هم کسی گیر میداد به مهندساش؟نه! ولی یه دکتر چون همون زمان عوارض کارش مشخص میشه ، استرس و مسولیتش بیشتره وگرنه هر کاری روی جان افراد اثر میگذاره و بی اثر نیست.
دروسی که میخوانن ، از دروس خیلی از مهندسی ها سخت تر هست ، ولی اگر بخوایم تاپ ترین رشته ی تجربی رو با تاپ ترین رشته ی مهندسی مقایسه کنیم ، بله ، مثلا مهندسی هواوفضا ، مهندسی برق(البته در مقطع دکترا نه کارشناسی) میتوانه سختیش به اندازه ی همون پزشکی باشه ، فقط پزشکی حفظیات زیاد داره ک باید تا اخر عمرت یادت باشه ، مهندسی بیشتر با فرمول ها و آیین نامه ها سروکار داره .

----------


## Mrnima

> من شیمی بودم تازه روزانه انصراف دادم بهت توضیه نمیکنم بری چوووون هیچ خبری توش نیست ولی اگه اووونقذ علاقه داری که تادکترا بخونی یا حوصله تدریس و کلاس خصوصی و کنکور بروو


روزانه باشی محروم نمیشی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> فعلا همه دوستای من یکی یکی دارن میرن و ما بدبختا موندیم تو این خراب شده اووووضاشونم خیلیم اوووکیه همش از لب ساحل لایو میذارن ای خداااااااااا


لب ساحل بودن هنر نیست نیلوفرجان ، شما وقتی بری اونجا ، یک شخص غیربومی هستی ، همینطوری که خیلیا اگر یه افغانی ، یه عرب ، یه عراقی رو لب ساحل ایران ببینن به چشم بد نگاهش میکنن و ممکنه متلک هم بهش بگن ، اونجا هم ایرانی ها همین حالت رو دارن ، ساحل مال خدا هست ، منظور من بازار کار و آسایش هست که خیلی طول میکشه قبولت کنن! شما مصاحبه یک شخصی مثل گلشیفته فراهانی رو نگاه بکن ، میگه 5 سال به بدترین شکل توی عمرم گذشت ، وحشت ناک ترین روزامو داشتم  :Yahoo (1):  نه فقط بخاطر فشار مردم ها ، بخاطر تغییر مکان . از دور قشنگه ، حالا اگر قسمت شد طعمش رو میچشی میفهمی خخ

----------


## niloofar ABI

> خدا خیرت نده(شوخی)
> دودلم کردی... چیکار کنم


عه ببخشید من گفتم مثل ما انصرافی نشه اخه ار بچه های ما خیلی انصراف دادن اخه حالا اووکی بازم فکراتو بکن

----------


## niloofar ABI

> عوارض کار مهندسی ، همون زمان رخ نمیده ، اما پزشکی ، چنددقیقه بعدش یا همون زمان رخ میده ، برای همین پزشکی حساس تراز مهندسی هست ، مثلا کوتاهی یک مهندس سازه و ساختمان ، شاید تا 30 سال بروز نده ، مثلا همین زلزله ی اخیر که همه مسکن مهر رو مقصر دونستن ، ایا اگر زلزله نمیومد هم کسی گیر میداد به مهندساش؟نه! ولی یه دکتر چون همون زمان عوارض کارش مشخص میشه ، استرس و مسولیتش بیشتره وگرنه هر کاری روی جان افراد اثر میگذاره و بی اثر نیست.
> دروسی که میخوانن ، از دروس خیلی از مهندسی ها سخت تر هست ، ولی اگر بخوایم تاپ ترین رشته ی تجربی رو با تاپ ترین رشته ی مهندسی مقایسه کنیم ، بله ، مثلا مهندسی هواوفضا ، مهندسی برق(البته در مقطع دکترا نه کارشناسی) میتوانه سختیش به اندازه ی همون پزشکی باشه ، فقط پزشکی حفظیات زیاد داره ک باید تا اخر عمرت یادت باشه ، مهندسی بیشتر با فرمول ها و آیین نامه ها سروکار داره .


خب منم همین میگم اون شاید تو لحظه باعث بشه یه نفر بمیره ولی یه مهندس اگه اشتباه و کم کاری کنه مثلا سر ساختن یه برج مسکوونی میدونی چند نفر میمیرن که هیچ شاید مثل پلاسکو کلی از نیروهای خدماتیم جونشون به خطر بیوفته مثل اتش نشانا ولی درکل درست میگی

----------


## Mrnima

> عه ببخشید من گفتم مثل ما انصرافی نشه اخه ار بچه های ما خیلی انصراف دادن اخه حالا اووکی بازم فکراتو بکن


میشه بگی کجا خوندی و چرا نصف بچع ها انصراف دادن؟
شیمی دارویی نمیشه رفت و بعدش داروخونه؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> شما قبول شدید و نمیخواید برید؟


قبول شدم و رشتم قابل رفتن نیست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> لب ساحل بودن هنر نیست نیلوفرجان ، شما وقتی بری اونجا ، یک شخص غیربومی هستی ، همینطوری که خیلیا اگر یه افغانی ، یه عرب ، یه عراقی رو لب ساحل ایران ببینن به چشم بد نگاهش میکنن و ممکنه متلک هم بهش بگن ، اونجا هم ایرانی ها همین حالت رو دارن ، ساحل مال خدا هست ، منظور من بازار کار و آسایش هست که خیلی طول میکشه قبولت کنن! شما مصاحبه یک شخصی مثل گلشیفته فراهانی رو نگاه بکن ، میگه 5 سال به بدترین شکل توی عمرم گذشت ، وحشت ناک ترین روزامو داشتم  نه فقط بخاطر فشار مردم ها ، بخاطر تغییر مکان . از دور قشنگه ، حالا اگر قسمت شد طعمش رو میچشی میفهمی خخ


ان شاالله ان شاالله 
فرهنگ اونا زمین تا اسمون با ما و عراقیا کشورای جهان سومی فرق میکنه ولی ااووووکیه حق با توعه :Yahoo (16):  ولی اگه رفاه میخوای باید سختیاش به جون بخری دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خب منم همین میگم اون شاید تو لحظه باعث بشه یه نفر بمیره ولی یه مهندس اگه اشتباه و کم کاری کنه مثلا سر ساختن یه برج مسکوونی میدونی چند نفر میمیرن که هیچ شاید مثل پلاسکو کلی از نیروهای خدماتیم جونشون به خطر بیوفته مثل اتش نشانا ولی درکل درست میگی


خب مهندس ها بارمسولیتشون درآن نیست واس همین استرسی ندارن ، فوقش مهندس میندازه گردن کارگر ، کارگر میندازه گردن مصالح ، مصالح میندازه گردن کارخونه و تحریم ، خلاصه ماس مالی میشه خخخ ولی اگر تو اتاق عمل ، تیغ جراح یکم خطا بره  دیگه نمیتوانه بندازه گردن کسی ، واس همین هست که استرس و مسولیتش بیشتره با اینکه کمیت پایینتری هست ولی مجبوره کیفیت بالاتری داشته باشه

----------


## niloofar ABI

> قبول شدم و رشتم قابل رفتن نیست


رشتت چیه عزیزم؟

----------


## Mrnima

> رشتت چیه عزیزم؟


شیمی نررررم یعنی؟
شیمی دارویی داروخونه و...؟

----------


## niloofar ABI

> خب مهندس ها بارمسولیتشون درآن نیست واس همین استرسی ندارن ، فوقش مهندس میندازه گردن کارگر ، کارگر میندازه گردن مصالح ، مصالح میندازه گردن کارخونه و تحریم ، خلاصه ماس مالی میشه خخخ ولی اگر تو اتاق عمل ، تیغ جراح یکم خطا بره  دیگه نمیتوانه بندازه گردن کسی ، واس همین هست که استرس و مسولیتش بیشتره با اینکه کمیت پایینتری هست ولی مجبوره کیفیت بالاتری داشته باشه


ای بابا ای بابا کلا باید وجدان کاری باشه تو دو جا که نیس در دو جا خخخخ چی گفتم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ان شاالله ان شاالله 
> فرهنگ اونا زمین تا اسمون با ما و عراقیا کشورای جهان سومی فرق میکنه ولی ااووووکیه حق با توعه ولی اگه رفاه میخوای باید سختیاش به جون بخری دیگه


فرهنگشون زیاد تفاوتی نداره ، من بارها با ادمای مختلف از کشور های مختلف چت کردم ، کشوری مثل آمریکا به ایرانی ها به چشم عرب و داعشی و تروریست نگاه میکنه!!! هنوز خیلی ها نمیدونن زبان ایران پرشین و فارسی هست فکر میکنن اربیک هست ... خلاصه چیزایی که من دیدم و شنیدم ، از دور قشنگه ، یکی از دوستان اینترنتی من 20 سال هست هلند زندگی میکنه ، از دوران دانشجوییش تا الان که حدود40 سالشه ، با ارشد ، داخل یکی از شرکتای رایانه ای هلند ، تازه با همین وجود که این همه سال هست اونجا هست و آدم معتقدی هم نیست ، برخوردی که باهاش میشه مثل بومی اون کشور نیست ... ولی خب اگر کسی تواناییش رو داشته باشه و برای آسایش بره نه لهو و لعب وو خوش گذرونی به اسم آسایش ، جای خوبی میتوانه باشه

----------


## niloofar ABI

> شیمی نررررم یعنی؟
> شیمی دارویی داروخونه و...؟


من منظورم شیمی محض و کاربردی هستش شیمی دارویی رو نمیدونم شما کدوم میخوای ؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ای بابا ای بابا کلا باید وجدان کاری باشه تو دو جا که نیس در دو جا خخخخ چی گفتم


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): هول شدی.

----------


## Mrnima

> من منظورم شیمی محض و کاربردی هستش شیمی دارویی رو نمیدونم شما کدوم میخوای ؟


من میخواستم برم کاربردی فوق لیسانس برم دارویی

----------


## niloofar ABI

> فرهنگشون زیاد تفاوتی نداره ، من بارها با ادمای مختلف از کشور های مختلف چت کردم ، کشوری مثل آمریکا به ایرانی ها به چشم عرب و داعشی و تروریست نگاه میکنه!!! هنوز خیلی ها نمیدونن زبان ایران پرشین و فارسی هست فکر میکنن اربیک هست ... خلاصه چیزایی که من دیدم و شنیدم ، از دور قشنگه ، یکی از دوستان اینترنتی من 20 سال هست هلند زندگی میکنه ، از دوران دانشجوییش تا الان که حدود40 سالشه ، با ارشد ، داخل یکی از شرکتای رایانه ای هلند ، تازه با همین وجود که این همه سال هست اونجا هست و آدم معتقدی هم نیست ، برخوردی که باهاش میشه مثل بومی اون کشور نیست ... ولی خب اگر کسی تواناییش رو داشته باشه و برای آسایش بره نه لهو و لعب وو خوش گذرونی به اسم آسایش ، جای خوبی میتوانه باشه


خب بستگی به ادمشم داره که دوست داشتنی باشه یا نه خخخخخ الکی مثلا من خوبم دور از شوخی اره درست میگی ولی بعد چند سال اگه اوکی باشی پذیرفته میشی حالا اون مدت زمانی بستگی به خودت داره ولی میتونی خوئت ثابت کنی مثل همه اونایی که رفتن و موفق هم شدن بیا جنبه مثبت رو در نظر بگیریم  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> من میخواستم برم کاربردی فوق لیسانس برم دارویی


من درباره دارویی چیزی نمیدونم خدایی 
بپرس تحقیق کن از کسی که این رشته رو خونده بیشتر کمک کننده است تا مشاور 
بازم به نظرم بستگی به خودت و علاقتم داره مثلا یاستاد شیمی خودش صنعتی اصفهان خونده بود ارشد و دکتراشم بهشتی و خیلیم علاقه داشت و تا اخرای شبم همش تو ازمایشگاه در حال پزوهش بود

----------


## niloofar ABI

> هول شدی.


 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): 
بلی

----------


## Mrnima

> من درباره دارویی چیزی نمیدونم خدایی 
> بپرس تحقیق کن از کسی که این رشته رو خونده بیشتر کمک کننده است تا مشاور 
> بازم به نظرم بستگی به خودت و علاقتم داره مثلا یاستاد شیمی خودش صنعتی اصفهان خونده بود ارشد و دکتراشم بهشتی و خیلیم علاقه داشت و تا اخرای شبم همش تو ازمایشگاه در حال پزوهش بود


من آنچنان به پژوهش و... علاقه ای ندارم... منتها از شیمی بدم نمیاد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خب بستگی به ادمشم داره که دوست داشتنی باشه یا نه خخخخخ الکی مثلا من خوبم دور از شوخی اره درست میگی ولی بعد چند سال اگه اوکی باشی پذیرفته میشی حالا اون مدت زمانی بستگی به خودت داره ولی میتونی خوئت ثابت کنی مثل همه اونایی که رفتن و موفق هم شدن بیا جنبه مثبت رو در نظر بگیریم


 :Yahoo (4): دیگه اونش میل خودته ، ولی رفتن به کشور دیگه بدون داشتن پول کافی یا سطح علمی بالا ، کار درستی نیست ، اونجا انقدر دوست داشتنی ریخته که به دوست داشتنی های ما نیازی ندارن خخخ

----------


## niloofar ABI

> من آنچنان به پژوهش و... علاقه ای ندارم... منتها از شیمی بدم نمیاد


اقا من عذاب وجدان گرفتم نمیدونم بخدا با چند نفر دیگم مشورت کن فقط به گفته های من اکتفا نکن

----------


## Mrnima

> اقا من عذاب وجدان گرفتم نمیدونم بخدا با چند نفر دیگم مشورت کن فقط به گفته های من اکتفا نکن


دو دل کردی منو بد جور
هیچکسم نیس الان باهاش مشورت کنم

----------


## Mrnima

> اقا من عذاب وجدان گرفتم نمیدونم بخدا با چند نفر دیگم مشورت کن فقط به گفته های من اکتفا نکن


منو با اونایی که میشناسس شیمی خوندن آشنا کن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> دیگه اونش میل خودته ، ولی رفتن به کشور دیگه بدون داشتن پول کافی یا سطح علمی بالا ، کار درستی نیست ، اونجا انقدر دوست داشتنی ریخته که به دوست داشتنی های ما نیازی ندارن خخخ


خخخخ وقتی بورس بهت بدن یعنی سطح علمیش داری دیگه 
ولی چشم من قووول میدم برم اووونجا دوست داشتنی خاص باشم با دوس داشتنیای اونجا متفاوت باشم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## niloofar ABI

> منو با اونایی که میشناسس شیمی خوندن آشنا کن


بیا پ خ  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## dream it

> اینا همش چرته...اینطور که معلومه دانشگاه روستای گرینویچ هم بهتره تهرانه.......ایران چون روابط علمی و ....با دانشگاه های معتبر نداره و مقاله کم داره اینطوره وگرنه دانشگاه جعفراباد مغان هم اگه با هاروارد روابط علمی و... داشته باشه جز100تا میشه


آفرین. منم دقیقا همین بود نظرم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خخخخ وقتی بورس بهت بدن یعنی سطح علمیش داری دیگه 
> ولی چشم من قووول میدم برم اووونجا دوست داشتنی خاص باشم با دوس داشتنیای اونجا متفاوت باشم


 :Yahoo (4): عیزم ، دوست داشتنی های قبل از تو سوتفاهم بود خخخ
ایران بورسیه ات میکنه ، تازه ازت تعهد هم میگیره که بعداز تحصیل برگردی تا فلان سال اینجا کار کنی و حق خروج نداری
اونبر فقط آدمای نخبه رو بورسیه میکنه مثل رتبه های اول تا 10 کنکور سراسری رو

----------


## yousef78

بله من شکست خوردم .
دلایل شکست ام :
نداشتن و مشخص نبودن هدف اصلی ام در زندگی 
و بهونه اوردن برای شکست های قبلی ام
---------------
اما امسال میدونم که قبول میشم ، رشته ریاضی هستم .اقتصاد دانشگاه تهران انشالله

----------


## niloofar ABI

> عیزم ، دوست داشتنی های قبل از تو سوتفاهم بود خخخ
> ایران بورسیه ات میکنه ، تازه ازت تعهد هم میگیره که بعداز تحصیل برگردی تا فلان سال اینجا کار کنی و حق خروج نداری
> اونبر فقط آدمای نخبه رو بورسیه میکنه مثل رتبه های اول تا 10 کنکور سراسری رو


خخخخ منم منظورم بورس ایران نبود بورس اونور بود ولی نشد با پول باباهه میریم نشدم قاچاقی میریم ای بابا میرم دیگه  :Yahoo (101):  از دوستام کمتر نیستم که همشون رفتن هییییییییی میگه فلان و بلان  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## GOD LIKE

> دیگه اونش میل خودته ، ولی رفتن به کشور دیگه بدون داشتن پول کافی یا سطح علمی بالا ، کار درستی نیست ، اونجا انقدر دوست داشتنی ریخته که به دوست داشتنی های ما نیازی ندارن خخخ


آقا یه سوال. شما میدونی رتبه برتر ها از سربازی معاف میشن یا نه؟!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خخخخ منم منظورم بورس ایران نبود بورس اونور بود ولی نشد با پول باباهه میریم نشدم قاچاقی میریم ای بابا میرم دیگه  از دوستام کمتر نیستم که همشون رفتن هییییییییی میگه فلان و بلان


 :Yahoo (101): همش چشم و هم چشمی با دوست و آشنا ... آخر این رفتار نا درست زندگی آدمارو نابود میکنه
جا داره معرفی کنم فیلم سینمایی فِراری رو ببین  :Yahoo (1):  اگر ندیدی البته.

----------


## niloofar ABI

> همش چشم و هم چشمی با دوست و آشنا ... آخر این رفتار نا درست زندگی آدمارو نابود میکنه
> جا داره معرفی کنم فیلم سینمایی فِراری رو ببین  اگر ندیدی البته.


 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> آقا یه سوال. شما میدونی رتبه برتر ها از سربازی معاف میشن یا نه؟!


رتبه ی 1 تا 50 رشته ی تجربی واز 1 تا 100 ریاضی و رتبه ی 1 تا 50 رشته ی انسانی  و از1 تا رتبه 20 رشته ی هنر و استعداد های درخشان مثل مخترعین و غیره ، از سربازی معاف هستن

----------


## amureza

> بله که هست
> پ ن همه هدفشون این هست واس پول ، آخرشم این رشته اشباع میشه و دوباره همه میان سمت مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها ، ملت بی جنبه همین هست که همیشه انقدر هجوم میبرن به سمت خوب ها که ظرفیت تکمیل بشه


یعنی الان که همه میان تجربی ظرفیت پزشکی از قبل بیشتر شده ؟ وقتی پنج هزار تا بر میداره چه صد هزار نفر بیان تجربی چه یک میلیون نفر چه فرقی میکنه ؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> یعنی الان که همه میان تجربی ظرفیت پزشکی از قبل بیشتر شده ؟ وقتی پنج هزار تا بر میداره چه صد هزار نفر بیان تجربی چه یک میلیون نفر چه فرقی میکنه ؟


بله بیشتر شده ، هرچند سال یک بار بخاطر متقاضی زیاد ، ظرفیت ها رو کمی میبرن بالا تر و وقتی دانشگاه ظرفیتش جا نداشته باشه ، بهش پردیس خودگردان میدن ، اینطوری بازم طرف میتوانه پزشکی بخوانه ولی پول باید بده !!! :Yahoo (1):  پردیس خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد ، خودش نشونه ی افزایش ظرفیت هست عزیزم

----------


## amureza

> بله بیشتر شده ، هرچند سال یک بار بخاطر متقاضی زیاد ، ظرفیت ها رو کمی میبرن بالا تر و وقتی دانشگاه ظرفیتش جا نداشته باشه ، بهش پردیس خودگردان میدن ، اینطوری بازم طرف میتوانه پزشکی بخوانه ولی پول باید بده !!! پردیس خودگردان و ظرفیت مازاد ، خودش نشونه ی افزایش ظرفیت هست عزیزم


اشتباهتون همینجاس ، ظرفیت مازاد و ... بلایی که اگر دقیق یادم باشه از سال ۹۳ سر بچه ها آوردن سال قبلش ظرفیت ها رو از ۴۸۰۰ نفر اوردن کردن ۲۸۰۰ اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم و یادم باشه بعد همون تعداد رو تقریبا بصورت پولی سال بعدش اضافه کردن

----------


## yasser0411

> رتبه ی 1 تا 50 رشته ی تجربی واز 1 تا 100 ریاضی و رتبه ی 1 تا 50 رشته ی انسانی  و از1 تا رتبه 20 رشته ی هنر و استعداد های درخشان مثل مخترعین و غیره ، از سربازی معاف هستن


فکر کنم یه کوچولو اشتباه گفتین رتبه های 1 تا 3 هر رشته معاف هستند و عفو رهبری گرفتن
و تو تجربی 4تا50 اگه یه پروژه ارائه بدن معاف میشن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> فکر کنم یه کوچولو اشتباه گفتین رتبه های 1 تا 3 هر رشته معاف هستند و عفو رهبری گرفتن
> و تو تجربی 4تا50 اگه یه پروژه ارائه بدن معاف میشن


عفو رهبری ، مربوط به نفرات اول تا سوم عملی کشور هستن ، نه کنکورسراسری ... در کل راه معافیت داشتن امتیاز بنیاد ملی نخبگان هست ، با رتبه هایی که من بالا گفتم به علاوه ی مخترعان، نفرات اول تا سوم المپیادهای جهانی و راه‌یافتگان به المپیادهای دانش‌آموزی ، شامل معافیت سربازی میشن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

ببخشید کلمه ی عملی رو اشتباه نوشتم ، منظورم علمی بود

----------


## Alegzander

> بله که هست
> پ ن همه هدفشون این هست واس پول ، آخرشم این رشته اشباع میشه و دوباره همه میان سمت مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها ، ملت بی جنبه همین هست که همیشه انقدر هجوم میبرن به سمت خوب ها که ظرفیت تکمیل بشه


پزشکی اشباع نخواهد شد.شاید تا صدها ساله دیگه هم اشباع نشه!
به چند دلیل
اول اینکه تو ایران،ظرفیت دانشکده های پزشکی اونقدری افزایش پیدا نکرده که بگیم با این وضع پزشکی اشباع میشه!مثلا امسال نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت پزشکی ثابت موند.
دوم اینکه جون افراد تو این دنیا براشون از همه چیز احتمالا مهم تره و وقتی شما داری میمیری حاضری هر چی داری بدی تا نجات پیدا کنی.
فعلا همین دلیلا کافیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> پزشکی اشباع نخواهد شد.شاید تا صدها ساله دیگه هم اشباع نشه!
> به چند دلیل
> اول اینکه تو ایران،ظرفیت دانشکده های پزشکی اونقدری افزایش پیدا نکرده که بگیم با این وضع پزشکی اشباع میشه!مثلا امسال نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت پزشکی ثابت موند.
> دوم اینکه جون افراد تو این دنیا براشون از همه چیز احتمالا مهم تره و وقتی شما داری میمیری حاضری هر چی داری بدی تا نجات پیدا کنی.
> فعلا همین دلیلا کافیه


ده سال پیش ، همچین دلایل مشابهی رو برای رشته های مهندسی میاوردن ، مثلا میگفتن مردم همیشه نیاز به خونه دارن ، اینطوری نیست که  کسی تو چادر بخوابه ، مجبورن خونه بسازن  :Yahoo (1): 

خلاصه بحث نمیکنم ، 10 سال آینده مشخص میشه حرف الان شما !!!!!

----------


## Saeed744

> ده سال پیش ، همچین دلایل مشابهی رو برای رشته های مهندسی میاوردن ، مثلا میگفتن مردم همیشه نیاز به خونه دارن ، اینطوری نیست که  کسی تو چادر بخوابه ، مجبورن خونه بسازن 
> 
> خلاصه بحث نمیکنم ، 10 سال آینده مشخص میشه حرف الان شما !!!!!


اگه این ظرفیت ها بمونه خوب میمونه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اگه این ظرفیت ها بمونه خوب میمونه


فکرنمیکنم اینطور بمونه  ، تازه هرساله عده ای هم میرن از خارج از کشور مدرک میگیرن یا انتقالی میگیرن به داخل کشور ! ظرفیت پزشکی رو کمتر اضافه میکنن ولی بالاخره رشته های دیگه تجربی با توجه به متقاضی هاش رو افزایش ظرفیت میدن ، همون پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو هم میدن ... بالاخره جمعیت در حال افزایش هست

----------


## mlt

اینا که میگن اشباع شده میخوام تو تهران بمونن بعد پول پارو کنن در حضور نخبگان پزشکی....اگر کمی....باشی برو سیستان میپرستنت 


> پزشکی اشباع نخواهد شد.شاید تا صدها ساله دیگه هم اشباع نشه!
> به چند دلیل
> اول اینکه تو ایران،ظرفیت دانشکده های پزشکی اونقدری افزایش پیدا نکرده که بگیم با این وضع پزشکی اشباع میشه!مثلا امسال نسبت به پارسال ظرفیت پزشکی ثابت موند.
> دوم اینکه جون افراد تو این دنیا براشون از همه چیز احتمالا مهم تره و وقتی شما داری میمیری حاضری هر چی داری بدی تا نجات پیدا کنی.
> فعلا همین دلیلا کافیه

----------


## Saeed744

> فکرنمیکنم اینطور بمونه  ، تازه هرساله عده ای هم میرن از خارج از کشور مدرک میگیرن یا انتقالی میگیرن به داخل کشور ! ظرفیت پزشکی رو کمتر اضافه میکنن ولی بالاخره رشته های دیگه تجربی با توجه به متقاضی هاش رو افزایش ظرفیت میدن ، همون پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو هم میدن ... بالاخره جمعیت در حال افزایش هست


دیگه انتقالی قبول نمیکنن 
فعلا که خیلی پزشکی انحصاریش کردن

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saviour


ده سال پیش ، همچین دلایل مشابهی رو برای رشته های مهندسی میاوردن ، مثلا میگفتن مردم همیشه نیاز به خونه دارن ، اینطوری نیست که  کسی تو چادر بخوابه ، مجبورن خونه بسازن 

خلاصه بحث نمیکنم ، 10 سال آینده مشخص میشه حرف الان شما !!!!!


حرف شما متین ... 
اما خب ، پزشکی نسبت به مهندسی و معماری ، ارجحیت بیشتری داره چون نسبت به سایر نیاز های انسانی ، اولویت داره... 
بعید میدونم اونقدر پزشک داشته باشیم که بقیه بیکار بمونن ...
همین الانی که همه اش میخوان از ظرفیت پزشکی کم کنن و قبولی رو سخت تر میکنن ، به دلیل اشباع بازار کار این رشته نیست ... بلکه به این دلیله که یک دانشجوی پزشکی نسبت به یک دانشجوی حقوق یا غیره در دانشگاه دولتی ، خرج بیشتری برای دولت ایجاد میکنه ....

در ضمن آمار زاد و ولد و مرگ و میر رشد مثبت داره و از طرف دیگه در کشور خودمون ، مناطق محرومی هستن که از امکانات پزشکی بی بهره هستند .

و دقت داشته باشید که پزشکی فقط یک شاخه نیست ، طیف وسیعی از مشاغل درمانی رو تشکیل میده که  با توجه به بروز بیماری های جدید و ... گسترش روز افزون داره._

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دیگه انتقالی قبول نمیکنن 
> فعلا که خیلی پزشکی انحصاریش کردن


میگنن عزیزم ، اینا تشنه ی پول هستن ، وقتی طرف میخواد بیاد ایران ترمی 25 میلیون تومن حداقل بهشون بده ، از خداشونم هست ...

----------


## Mrnima

تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد معمولا کی هست؟... اگه آزاد برم تکمیل ظرفیتش رو میتونم شرکت کنم بعد ازادی که میرم انصراف بدم؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _
> 
> حرف شما متین ... 
> اما خب ، پزشکی نسبت به مهندسی و معماری ، ارجحیت بیشتری داره چون نسبت به سایر نیاز های انسانی ، اولویت داره... 
> بعید میدونم اونقدر پزشک داشته باشیم که بقیه بیکار بمونن ...
> همین الانی که همه اش میخوان از ظرفیت پزشکی کم کنن و قبولی رو سخت تر میکنن ، به دلیل اشباع بازار کار این رشته نیست ... بلکه به این دلیله که یک دانشجوی پزشکی نسبت به یک دانشجوی حقوق یا غیره در دانشگاه دولتی ، خرج بیشتری برای دولت ایجاد میکنه ....
> 
> در ضمن آمار زاد و ولد و مرگ و میر رشد مثبت داره و از طرف دیگه در کشور خودمون ، مناطق محرومی هستن که از امکانات پزشکی بی بهره هستند .
> 
> و دقت داشته باشید که پزشکی فقط یک شاخه نیست ، طیف وسیعی از مشاغل درمانی رو تشکیل میده که  با توجه به بروز بیماری های جدید و ... گسترش روز افزون داره._


بخوام توضیح بدم ، مدیریت میگه از قالب پست خارج شدیم ، توضیح زیادی نمیدم ...
اما همین الان خیلی از ببیمارستان ها شما بری تحقیق کنی میبینی صد ها پزشک عمومی اسم نویسی کردن برای استخدامی ، چون مجوز مطب ندارن .. مناطق محروم هم ک نمیرن و بهونه میارن ، پس میمونن پشت کنکور سنگین تخصص!
همه چسبیدن به پزشکی ، ینی یادشون رفته رادیو و فیزیو و پرستاری و سونو و غیره هم وجود داره ، همه هم بهونشون علاقه هست و کمک هست و طیف وسیع خدماتی هست ، البته شما یادت نمیاد ولی ده سال پیش همینا فاز طیف ساختمانی و مهندسی داشتن خخخ
البته همین قدر ک عشق پزشکی داریم ، انصرافی پزشکی هم داریم خیلیا میرن میمفهمن اوناج خبری نیست و به سختیش نمیارزه انصرا ف میدن ، ترم اول نه ، ولی سال های بعد زیاد میشن! زیاد دیدم :Yahoo (1): 
پزشکی رو نمیشه با معماری مقایسه کرد عزیزم ، میشه با مهندسی هوا و فضا مقایسه کرد!!! اون پرستاری هست ک میشه با معماری مقایسه کرد ، یا رادیولوژی هست که میشه با برق مقایسه کرد، هر رشته با رشته ی خودش  که در حد خودش باشه  :Yahoo (1): 
خلاصه بحث نمیکنیم
10 سال دیگه امیدوارم همه زنده باشیم و خیابون ها رو ببینیم ک قدم به قدم تابلوی پزشک زدن و توی هر کدوم5 تا مریضه ، به دلیل اینکه مردم نه توانایی مالی پرداخت خداتومن ویزیت و بیمارستان دارن ، نه اینکه انقدری جمعیت هست که بخواد گیر همه دکترا هرروز مریض بیاد ، بالاخره بین دکترای مشهور همیشه جنگ بوده و اونها هستن ک بیشترین مریض رو کاسب میشن !!! 
شما رو نمیدونم ولی من خیلیا دیدم داره درد میکشه ، مری هست ولی نمیره دکتر ، حالا چ سردرد باشه استامینوفن میخوره ، دل درد باشه آویشن و گل گاوزبان میخوره ، سرما بخوره میره پرتقال و لیموشیرین میخوره ، خلاصه به یه طریق خودشو درمون میکنه نره پیش دکتر!!! این متخصص ها هستن ک مریض بیشتری دارن.
بگذریم.
مدیریت اگر متنم مرتبط با پست نبد معذرت.

----------


## Mrnima

> تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد معمولا کی هست؟... اگه آزاد برم تکمیل ظرفیتش رو میتونم شرکت کنم بعد ازادی که میرم انصراف بدم؟


اینو ج بدید باو :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mrnima

Up

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> خواستم ببینم دوستانی که میخوان 98 کنکور بدن و پشت کنکوری هستن رتبه شون چند بوده که موندن و هدفشون چیه...؟ 
> من خودم رغبتی به درس ندارم از طرفی دولتی که مردود شدم و آزاد هم میکروبیولوژی تهران قبول شدم که دوس ندارم... 
> نمیدونم چه باید بکنم...


من فقط دندان میخوام منم اذیت شدم ولی مطمینم که میتونم 
به خودت ایمان داشته باش
تلاش کن 
از منابع درست استفاده کن و درست مطالعه کردن رو یاد بگیر
کنکور فقط خوندن نیست درست خوندنه دوست عزیز

----------


## Kianasdp

با 3800 منطقه ۲ 
هدفم پزشکی روزانه ناحیه بومیم

----------


## نگارخانم

> اینو ج بدید باو


نامفهومه سوالت خب 
تکمیل ظرفیت فکر کنم اواخر آبان بیاد

----------


## Narges taghavi

بچه ها من رشتم ریاضیه 
کنکور98 میخوام شرکت کنم ساله سوممه 
کامپیوتر شریف و تهران میخوام 
ارزش داره یه سال دیگه بخونم یا ازاد برم

----------


## aloneboy051

با رتبه ی 4 رقمی 
به امید رتبه ی 2 رقمی

----------


## Narges taghavi

من تو کنکور سرعت عمل نداشتم 
وقتی همه چیو بلدی و تو ازمون سرعت عمل نداری 
من واسه ۹۷ همه کتابای تسو میزدم میفهمیدم مشکل این بود ازمون شرکت نمیکردم همین جوری میخوندم

----------

